

:wq - rzimmerman
https://github.com/search?q=%22%3Awq%22&ref=cmdform&type=Code

======
jrockway
For you Emacs users, here's a search for Control-X Control-C.

[https://github.com/search?q=%18%03&type=Code&ref=searchresul...](https://github.com/search?q=%18%03&type=Code&ref=searchresults)

~~~
informatimago
which obviously does produce not source files from which the poor vi users
tried to escape, but binary files where the codes should be there.

------
JimmaDaRustla
First thing: The ":wq" search brings back "wq" results as well, so the results
contain any instance of wq (crypto libraries, android kernel, variable names,
wq.io framework, etc.) rather than just accidental vim writes.

Second thing: Most all of the ":wq" are in redundant bogus files, many authors
knowingly leaving the accidental insertion in. "asdfasdfasdf:wq"

Edit: 6 million of the 7 millions results are in C language - mostly all
variable names and library names. In actuality, it seems like only the first
34 pages have any relevant results.

Even if the author forgot to escape insertion mode before issuing the command,
they would have realized that vim did not close and that a new line was
created.

Anyone jumping on the "this is why vim sux" bandwagon here is biased or
incompetent. If this was really an issue for individuals, they could just
configure a key combination to to save no matter what mode your in.

HN seems to be becoming pedantic and ignorant in many ways.

~~~
richardlblair
What really rustles my jimmies is these posts in general. Who gives a shit
what editor people use? We are all programmers typing text into a damn box.
Who cares what kind of box? The outcome is the damn same.

And for every person who accidentally committed ":wq" I'll show you some
sublime user writing python using tabs, not spaces, for spacing.

Either way, these editor posts are a waste of everyone's time. Use whatever
editor you want to use... the community shouldn't bash you for it.

------
fidz
I wonder why people can accidentally type ":wq" in insert mode and save it.
What are example use cases that make people accidentally save ":wq" document?

I often use vim and so far almost never accidentaly save ":wq" file.

~~~
wink
I had that problem lately on a new box where "set -sg escape-time 0"[0] was
not set in tmux. It feels so different and annoying I kept mashing the
buttons.

[0]: [http://superuser.com/questions/252214/slight-delay-when-
swit...](http://superuser.com/questions/252214/slight-delay-when-switching-
modes-in-vim-using-tmux-or-screen)

------
couchand
This is one of the many reasons that I think it's important to develop a
healthy distrust of insert mode. Staying in normal mode as much as possible
also encourages good use of navigation commands.

------
platz
Pages 34-100 of the results are all from the android linux kernel, so actually
just consider relevant results to be about 1/4 the reported size.

~~~
JimmaDaRustla
Looks like most results up to page 34, the ":wq" was left in intentionally or
the file is just bogus so the author didn't care.

------
gggggggg
Sorry, I do not get it?

what is :wq ?

~~~
avidas
Write and quit on vi/vim, its quite hilarious to see them actually on code :)

~~~
rch
Happens to me all the time if I'm in an IDE for some reason.

------
collinvandyck76
I find :wq in my code commits more often than i like. It's most always when
using IDEAVim, and I imagine it would be the same case for any other partial
vim-emulator. For some reason, I'm just more prone to not hitting the escape
sequence correctly in those editors.

------
ma2rten
Lately, I keep accidentally creating files that are named ":w" and I don't
even know how I do it.

~~~
nkouevda
:w:w would accomplish that.

------
nsxwolf
I know what :wq is, but what is... this?

~~~
noobermin
Supposedly a listing of accidental commits of the text ":wq" and variants
where the coder really meant to save the file in vim and quit.

------
dhanush
This is the exact reason why I switched to Emacs about a year ago. Sure the
transition was difficult. But never regretted it!

------
eranation
why not :x ?

~~~
GhostHardware
Or ZZ.

